
Workers Security - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/workers-security/
======
F117-DK
> We do not allow our customers to upload native-code binaries to run on our
> network. We only accept JavaScript and WebAssembly.

Since everything is compiled or transpiled to JS, does that make pure JS
implementations the fastest (least overhead)?

Really looking forward to play around with the Unbound version!

~~~
kentonv
Wasm isn't compiled to JS, it's a separate engine within V8. Depending on the
kind of code it can be faster than pure JS -- but it depends. JS code benefits
from using V8's native garbage collector and other high-level built-ins that
Wasm code currently cannot access so easily. So, perhaps counter-intuitively,
transpiling Python to JS will likely perform better than compiling CPython to
Wasm. OTOH, Rust compiled to Wasm will probably beat JS on number-crunching
tasks.

(There is work underway to expose the native garbage collector to Wasm apps
but it's not here yet.)

